# New App Monitoring Speed



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

I just noticed on my last trip that the new app showed the speed limit of each road I was on. If I went above the speed limit a red icon with my speed would appear.

Is that just for us or is Uber going to monitor our speed?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber has always monitored just about everything about us.. Don't know if you were driving over a year ago, but they used to detect our braking and accelerating followed with weekly reports.

Had to be a glitch with my new phone, but my favorite from one week read "Harsh Brakes - 44 out of 45 - Needs Work" and "Smooth Accelerations - 0 out of 55" Needs Work as well.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep, they’ve always monitored it. I’m sure the onscreen Speedo is to lure drivers away from Waze.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

good so paxanimals cant report false speeding and bullcrap.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

hollowhollow said:


> good so paxanimals cant report false speeding and bullcrap.


Dream on. Pax can still make false reports and Uber believes them even though they have the data that says otherwise.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The old app also monitors speed but it can be wildly inaccurate. One time it said I was going over 100mph which was about 30mph off.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The old app only posted limited when above 75 on the highway and wasnt accurate if say the highway changed from 60 to 65 to 75. Now ot does, more or less. I actually like it. It can be turned off and adjusted in settings.


----------

